# Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer



## FamilieRaymSchmit (17. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin dabei einen Schwimmteich zu planen und habe mich dafür entschieden das Schwimmbecken zu mauern, und dann die Teichfolie durch das ganze Becken zu legen. Jetzt habe ich auf vielen Bildern gesehen, dass man Holzbretter über diese Mauer legen kann wo dann die Kids sich daraufsetzen können. Ich frage mich jetzt aber wie ich die befestigen kann, weil ja die Folie darunter liegt und Holz ja bekanntlich schwimmt. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ich würde mich sehr über eine Auskunft freuen.

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Familie Schmit aus Luxemburg


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Da wo das Holz hinkommt darf denke ich kein Wasser sein, oder?  Also schwimmt das auch nicht weg. Ich würde die bretter nur drauflegen, dann können sie im Winter weggeräumt werden und trocknen. Dann halten sie länger.

Torsten


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo Familie Schmit, 

die Mauer ist doch sicher höher als der Wasserspiegel ? oder soll das Holz unter Wasser sein ?  Und wenn es höher ist, dann schwimmt auch nichts. 

@Pammler Es gibt durchaus Hölzer, die sind auch im Wasserbau sehr dauerhaft. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> @Pammler Es gibt durchaus Hölzer, die sind auch im Wasserbau sehr dauerhaft.



Ich weiß! aber sicher ist sicher!


----------



## FamilieRaymSchmit (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Nein das Holz ist unter Wasser 30 cm  und ist aud der Mauer wo das Schwimmbecken von der Regenerationszone getrennt ist, man kann dies in vilen Büchern sehen, sie gut aus.

Raymond Schmit


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Also bei meinem Bankirei (das "böse Holz) stand dabei, dass es schwerer ist wie Wasser und daher unter geht.

Ich könnte mir eine Konstruktion vorstellen, wo man unter der Folie eine Arte
Würfel baut,.. sodas die Konstruktion von oben (auf der Folie, unter Wasser)
mit so Art Leisten (inverses Gegenstück zum Würfel) darauf aufgesetzt wird,
und dann nicht mehr seitlich verrutschen kann.  zwischen den Folien sollte sicher immer dickes Flies liegen,..

meiner Meinung nach, sollte das so gehen,..
(aber noch nicht gemacht,.. vielleicht geht es auch einfacher )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Pammler (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Nun es wäre auch möglich, das Holz an "Betonzargen" mittels Edelstahlschloßschrauben zu befestigen und diese einfach mit etwas Trennvlies aufzulegen.

@ Wuzzel: kann man Sie im Winter trocknen lassen, sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Nun es wäre auch möglich, das Holz an "Betonzargen" mittels Edelstahlschloßschrauben zu befestigen und diese einfach mit etwas Trennvlies aufzulegen.\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Bangkirai besitzt je nach Qualität, Herkunft und Restfeuchtigkeit eine Dichte von 900-1300 Kg/m³  und ist damit leichter, oder nur geringfügig schwerer als Wasser, meine Vermutung ist, das es zwar nicht auftreibt aber auch nicht so richtig schön satt aufliegt. 
Selbst wenn es nicht aufschwimmt bleibt Bangkirai ein wechseldrehwüchsiges Holz und die Dielen sollten dringend mindestens alle 50 cm mit der Unterkonstruktion verschraubt werden (bei Terrassen). 
Wenn ich das Problem lösen müsste, dann würde ich vermutlich oberhalb der Folie auf die Stufe ein Streifen oder Punktfundament (Beton) erstellen. Die Folie muss natürlich durch entsprechendes Vlies geschützt werden. 
In das Fundament würde ich passende Anker für die Unterkonstruktion oder ggef. V2A Gewindestangen einlassen und die Unterkonstruktion aus Bangkirai darauf befestigen. Darauf kann man dann die Bretter mit V2A Schrauben montieren. 

Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob Bangkirai wirklich die richtige Holzart ist, es gibt ne Menge anderer ähnlicher Hölzer. 
Wichtig wäre sicher noch die Feuchte des zu verbauenden Holzes zu ermitteln und auszurechnen, wie stark das Holz unter Wasser noch wachsen wird. Oder noch besser ein gut bewässertes oder unter Wasser gelagertes Holz einsetzen. (ACHTUNG : Spanngurte und zwischenleger einsetzen sonst hat man nur Flitzebogen).

@pammler sicher ist eben nicht sicher. Die Bretter würden im trockenen derartig verziehen, das Du Sie in der nächsten Saison nicht mehr gebrauchen kannst. 
So schlimm ist die Unterwasserlagerung für das Holz gar nicht. So kann man z.B. im Schifffahrtsmuseum von Bremerhaven das Wrack einer Kogge besichtigen, die fast 700 Jahre unter Wasser lag und aus Eichenholz ist.


----------



## Pammler (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Ok! Gebe mich geschlagen! 

@ Vespabesitzer: geh mal im Testforum Zitieren üben!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vespabesitzer: geh mal im Testforum Zitieren üben!



noe


----------



## Kurt (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo Raymond,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es mit einem umgekehrten U ganz gut geht - ist allerdings etwas aufwändig wegen Aufleimern usw.
Siehe Zeichnungen im Anhang!!!

Diese Variante:  http://www.bellsell.de/bauanleitung.html   finde ich allerdings um einiges problemloser in der Machart und hat einige Vorteile:
*  die FOlie muß nur im flachen Bereich bis zum FUndament glatt verlegt werden -aufwändiges Eckenschweissen/kleben entfällt.
*  wenn innerhalb  der Boden mit Steinplatten belegt wird, verschwindet sämtliche Folie - das sieht um einiges besser aus.
*  auf die Mauer kann gedübelt werden 
etwas aufwändiger aber super anzusehen, wenn  mit Natursteinen gemauert wird . 

Holz unter Wasser hält sehr lange - da genügt m.M. nach Kiefer oder andere nichtsprießende Hölzer!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## günter-w (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo Raymond,
ich habe Lärchenbalken 12x24 eingebaut die liegen schon 11 Jahre im Teich ohne Probleme. an dene sind verzinkte Halter befestigt auf denen ca 40kg schwere Granitsteine liegen maximal alle meter. die Steine wurden dann bei der Ufergestalung kaschiert. Um nicht nach innen zu rutschen sollte ein Anschlag auf der Uferseite berücksichtigt werden. Wenn um den gesamten Schwimmbereich das Holz eingebaut wird, braucht man den Anschlag nicht der Holzrahmen justiert sich in diesem Fall selbst.


----------



## FamilieRaymSchmit (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Danke für die vielen Anregungen. Ich weiss zwar noch nicht für welche Variante ich mich entscheiden soll, aber es hat ja noch etwas Zeit. Ich glaube ich muss doch bis zum Frühjahr warten bevor ich ausbaggarn lasse, sonst habe ich nachher die Baugrube voller Wasser und Schlamm.
Danke

Raymond


----------



## HOBI (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

@ günter_w: wieviele cm sind bei dir noch von der oberkante vom lärchenholzkanter bis zur wasseroberfläche?

wir haben 40cm vom betonbecken bis zur wasseroberfläche. heute hab ich mit einer teichbaufirma gesprochen und die meinten, das sei zu wenig. sie bleiben immer 70 cm unter der wasseroberfläche.

wenn 40cm wirklich zu wenig sind müssen wir uns halt was anderes einfallen lassen und z.B. nur eine dünne Platte drauf verlegen statt dem Holz...


----------



## günter-w (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo Hobi, bei uns sind es auch 70cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche bei maximalem Wasserstand
Gruß Günter


----------



## joergrue (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo es muß garnicht so "teures" Holz sein.Da das Holz ständig unter Wasser ist,reicht Fichte oder Kiefer-Eiche würde ich nicht nehmen da diese das Wasser braun färbt.
 Gruß Jörg


----------



## HOBI (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hat es Nachteile für das System wenn ich nur 40cm unter dem Wasserspiegel bin?  Oder ist das nur optisch?


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo,
Ihr habt schon viele Anregungen gehört, auch ich will mit meinem "Senf" nicht sparen ....
Holz unter Wasser läßt man am besten "vorquellen" (feucht lagern, und so, wie bei zu trocknendem Holz, damit es sich nicht verzieht). Vorher muß man es freilich ablängen, hobeln etc.
Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass nur "hochwertiges" Holz für den Wasserbau geeignet ist (entweder Eiche, Robinie, Tropenholz, oder qualitativ hochwertige Kiefer bzw. __ Douglasie - wer erkennt so etwas?).
Das Ausfärben der Hölzer mag ein Problem sein in ungefilterten Teichen, da kan man aber vorher durch Lagerung in Wasser (und Wasserwechsel) vorarbeiten.


----------



## joergrue (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Wir haben in unserem Wärmebecken die billigsten Fichtenbretter jetzt bereits schon 5Jahre unter Wasser.Weder Licht,Wasser oder Temp.unterschiede von 0-50°C haben sich Negativ auf das Holz ausgewirkt.Wichtig ist nur,daß es ständig unter Wasser ist-mal nen Tag an der Luft ist aber kein Beinbruch,ist einfach so beim Großreinemachen.


----------



## Kurt (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Holz über der Schwimmteichmauer*

Hallo,
das Foto im Anhang zeigt recht deutlich, wie unterschiedlich die Langlebigkeit von Holz über und unter Wasser ist - der Unterwasserbereich ist noch in einem Superzustand.
Meine Holzstiege ist aus Kiefer und  inzwischen 7 Jahre alt. Sie könnte mit entsprechender Pflege evtl. noch 2-3 Jahre halten.  Ich werd sie aber voraussichtlich im Frühjahr durch gemauerte Stufen ersetzen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Koiteich2013 (26. Okt. 2014)

Gibt es hier neue Erkenntnisse, Langzeiterfahrungen ?
Werde demnächst Holz für die optische Abgrenzung meiner Schwimmteichmauer kaufen. Überlege ob ich Bongossie Bohlen nehme,r Lärche oder .. ?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2014)

Tja, ich würde bestimmt eine polierte Granitplatte drauf mauern.....früher mal Steinmetz gelernt, auch wenn ich dann Studierte komme ich da wohl nicht aus meiner Haut. Willst du die Wände putzen oder was hast du mit den Wänden unter Wasser vor? Denke mal auf der Mauer lässt sich schön sitzen im Teich. 40 cm währe mir da auch genem......stelle mir grade so Schiffchen vor in welchen die Bierflaschen schwimmen....
70 cm? Währe bei mir fast unterkante Unterlippe.....das ist doch nix mehr zum sitzen....also 50 cm hätte noch was, dann sollte es reichen. Geht vielleicht um den Wasseraustausch welcher bei 70 cm sicher besser funktioniert. Vielleicht kannst du so ein paar DN 400 Rohre mit in die Wände mauern. Damit das Wasser sich austauschen kann oder weiß jemand wofür die 70 cm sind?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (27. Okt. 2014)

Ich bin ca 35cm unter Wasser. Granit kommt nicht in Frage da es zu rutschig ist UND beim ausrutschen und auf die Kante schlage hoffe ich das Holz
nicht so gefährlich ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Koiteich,
auch auf dem Holz werden Algen wachsen, damit wird es auch schön rutschig ! Da ist Tottos Vorschlag nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Er meinte ja bestimmt nicht auf Hochglanz polierte Granitplatten, sondern welche mit rauer Oberfläche.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Okt. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Koiteich,
> auch auf dem Holz werden Algen wachsen, damit wird es auch schön rutschig ! Da ist Tottos Vorschlag nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Er meinte ja bestimmt nicht auf Hochglanz polierte Granitplatten, sondern welche mit rauer Oberfläche.


Man könnte auch einen Schiefer nehmen. Der fühlt sich "Weich" an und ist Rau....kann nur nicht sagen wie haltbar der unter Wasser ist. Auch polierter Granit ist nicht rutschiger als Fliesen in der Badeanstalt.....Klar sind da nicht so unbedingt rutschige Algen drauf. Die solten aber auf poliertem Stein schnel weg zu wischen sein. Auf rauen Material wird das nicht so einfach. Granit mit Quarzen, gibt es auch geflammt. Das ist Rau. Werden bei Außentreppen eingesetzt wegen der möglichen Eisglätte.


----------

